

IE 8 zero-day attack spreads to military sites - Bosolaa
http://www.computing.co.uk/ctg/news/2266514/ie-8-zeroday-attack-spreads-to-military-sites
A so-called "watering hole" hacking attack on the US Department of Labor website last week has spread to nine more global websites over the weekend, including those used by European aerospace and nuclear researchers.<p>Originally discovered on 1 May, the Department of Labor's Site Exposure Matrices site began, via JavaScript inserted into an iFrame format video, redirecting users to an infected site hosting the Poison Ivy remote access Trojan.
======
Piskvorrr
"Microsoft has simply suggested IE 8 users upgrade to a newer version for now,
but has also said it will tackle the exploit in a Patch Tuesday release in the
near future."

Typical. "Our old browser sucks, but hey, you can buy our new OS! (And a new
computer)"

